# Update.... First try at Venison Pastrami. Score....



## mowin (Nov 11, 2015)

Decide it's time to try my hand at V Pastrami. I recently made one from a corned beef that was incredible.  
I separated both hinds into the three major muscles.  I did remove the eye of rounds, as I really enjoy those grilled. 
These are the four pieces that volunteered for the mission. 












20151111_132904.jpg



__ mowin
__ Nov 11, 2015





 Mixed up a gallon of pops brine. I injected the two larger pieces, just to make sure they cure completely. 
Simmered two tbsp of pickling spices in a couple cups of water, let it cool and added it to the brine.  

In 8 days, ill remove them, rinse and apply a rub then into the fridge overnight before smoking.
Really hoping it turns out great. I've got some friends coming from Maine for opening day of rifle season, and I've promised them some venison pastrami. 

Wish me luck... To be continued.........


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like you're on the right track. I'll hang around for the finish.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 11, 2015)

I am definitely interested in this one.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 13, 2015)

M, Looking good !


----------



## crappiekid (Nov 13, 2015)

Very interested in this as well.........


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2015)

Doesn't seem like you are making enough to go around. Oh well my luck. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## mowin (Nov 13, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> Doesn't seem like you are making enough to go around. Oh well my luck. Hope it turns out well.



I'll text ya a pic of the smell... :biggrin:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2015)

mowin said:


> I'll text ya a pic of the smell...


And I was going to bring the beer


----------



## mowin (Nov 15, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> And I was going to bring the beer



Sure, now ya throw the "beer card"..   :biggrin:


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 15, 2015)

Love to see how this turns out!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 15, 2015)

mowin said:


> Sure, now ya throw the "beer card"..


Hey you always play the ace in the hole last!


----------



## mowin (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, today was the day I had time to smoke my venison pastrami.  
I put a generous amount of CBP, onion, garlic powder on the pastrami to be.












IMG_20151123_132924985.jpg



__ mowin
__ Nov 23, 2015






Onto the GMG @175* with the hopper & amnts filled with Hickory pellets. 
I kept this temp for 4 1/2 hrs untill the ampts burned out.












IMG_20151123_161834706.jpg



__ mowin
__ Nov 23, 2015






I pulled them at a IT of 160- 165*, and placed them on a rack in a foil pan wraped in foil to steam.
Ready for the sauna. Color looks good, and the aroma is enticing.












IMG_20151123_175007707.jpg



__ mowin
__ Nov 23, 2015






Steamed to an IT of 201, and let sit for 30 min before carving.  












20151123_214343.jpg



__ mowin
__ Nov 23, 2015






As promised I Took two hunks to the butcher shop (aka cousins garage where we butcher/process our deer) for the guys to critique.












20151123_224244.jpg



__ mowin
__ Nov 23, 2015






Guess they liked it.

Flavor was incredible.  I never use salt on anything,  so I wasn't surprised when I thought it was a tad salty. However everyone else thought it needed more salt. 

Moisture......  Well it's an extremely lean piece of meat. I wasn't expecting a super moist cut. Whlie warm, it was moist,  but as it cooled, it tended to dry out some.  Still didn't deter the guys from eating 4 pounds of it..  lol.

I'm going to brake out the slicer and slice it thin, then vac seal for future meals.  The wife who will not eat version,  actually said it wasn't bad.... 

Comments.  Please share how you have made it.  I tried temps posted for pastrami made from a corned beef, so maybe different temps may produce better results.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

That looks really good! I am interested to hear if anyone has done this to a lower temp. Since there really is no fat to break down on venison you might only have to take it to 165.


----------



## mowin (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm thinking the same thing. Maybe bring the IT to 125* then steam to 165*
But than I start thinking a brisket has very little fat other than the fat cap, and thats cooked to a higher temp. 

 Time to experiment on the next batch..


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

mowin said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. Maybe bring the IT to 125* then steam to 165*
> But than I start thinking a brisket has very little fat other than the fat cap, and thats cooked to a higher temp.
> 
> Time to experiment on the next batch..


I think those temps will work. If I had any roasts I would try it but I only have ground right now.

Brisket has a lot of collagen running through the meat that venison does not and that is what melts at higher temps which is why I am thinking the higher temps might not be necessary. 

Let me know if you do another batch.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 24, 2015)

That is making me hungry! Looks really good. I have never done pastrami before but I might have to try it after seeing this.

For the temp (again, never done pastrami before) I would assume you just need to go high enough to cook it fully. 165* like you guys are saying should be good. Is there any reason why pastrami would need to go higher other than breaking down collagen if the meat has it?

Just my thoughts.


----------



## mowin (Nov 24, 2015)

I've got several roasts I was saving for jerkey, but I'm thinking I may take a couple and do another batch and finish at a lower temp.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Well if you do let us know how it goes. Great post BTW!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2015)

M, great looking strami !


----------



## mowin (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the points guys..  I'll be putting a couple more hunks in pop's brine next week.   I'll keep ya posted on how the lower temps work out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

Tasty looking pastrami! For venison we have always taken it to a lower temp then steam finished it. It just doesn't have the fat like beef brisket does. When you reheat the sliced vac packed meat do it in the sealed bag using the boiling water method. 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## mowin (Nov 25, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking pastrami! For venison we have always taken it to a lower temp then steam finished it. It just doesn't have the fat like beef brisket does. When you reheat the sliced vac packed meat do it in the sealed bag using the boiling water method.
> 
> POINTS!!!!



Thanks for the point, dirt.  

What temp do you take yours to?  I was thinking beef, and I pulled it @ 165*. Then steamed to 201*.  After it cooled,  it became quite dry.
I haven't tried any that i vac sealed yet.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2015)

mowin said:


> Thanks for the point, dirt.
> 
> What temp do you take yours to?  I was thinking beef, and I pulled it @ 165*. Then steamed to 201*.  After it cooled,  it became quite dry.
> I haven't tried any that i vac sealed yet.



125-130, then steam to 150-160. Top wit kraut, ground mustard, on good marbled rye, oh yeah! 

Your vac packed stuff if reheated in the bag won't be dry.


----------



## mowin (Nov 26, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> 125-130, then steam to 150-160. Top wit kraut, ground mustard, on good marbled rye, oh yeah!
> 
> Your vac packed stuff if reheated in the bag won't be dry.



Thanks dirt. I wasn't thinking when I treated it like a beef brisket.  The next batch will definitely be better at the lower temps..


----------

